
Gates 2020 Annual Letter - not_bot
https://www.gatesnotes.com/2020-Annual-Letter?WT.mc_id=20200210100000_AL2020_CTRMrr-YT_&WT.tsrc=CTRMrrYT
======
omegaworks
Re: Schools

I was surprised to learn that Gates architected Common Core. The resulting
confusion surrounding materials and training is a testament against top-down
market-oriented thinking. I'm glad they're retooling their resourcing to let
schools choose the kinds of help they receive.

Redlining left a broad, systemic legacy of underfunded schools in black and
latinx communities[1]. The first step in remedying it: give schools money to
raise funding to equitable levels, let creative teachers and administrators
have the resources to make the programs that the community needs.

1\.
[https://twitter.com/michaelharriot/status/122784623273276620...](https://twitter.com/michaelharriot/status/1227846232732766208)

